# Maltese: negation



## jonquiliser

I have a small doubt about negation in Maltese. The negating particle is generally inflected after person/subject. But in many cases where I'd expect e.g. mhijiex/mhix or mhumiex, mhux is still used. Such as "Il-flus mhux kollox" (il-flus is said to be a plural noun that must be treated as such), "Qabdiet mhux mixtieqa". What is the principle of negation here?


----------



## StinaMT

This is the answer I got from a native speaker, actually a Maltese teacher.

'Il-flus mhux kollox'  jew  'il-flus mhumiex kollox'  il-kelma ''mhux'' tista' tużaha ma' kelma li hija fil-maskil u femminil, fis-singular u anki fil-plural. 
Allura tużaha meta trid, hija biss deċiżjoni tal-kelliem/ kittieb x'juża. Ma hemmx differenza.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, huwa tant semplici. Grazzi ħafna, Stina, u wkoll għal-għalliem tiegħek.


----------



## StinaMT

M'hemmx imniex.


Xi ħaġa żgħira:
għal + l-  --> għall-   -->     għall-għalliem
għal + il-  --> għall-   -->     għall-ħabib


----------



## jonquiliser

Ok, grazzi għal darb'oħra, Stina.


----------

